# Free harness pattern ? I did it pic added



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm using this pattern http://www.sewing.circleofcrafters.com/freepetvestpattern.html
and well Bella weighs 5 pounds and I've cut the thing out twice to find it doesn't fit. Is this thing just really small or what. I'm gonn try the 15 in chest pattern hope it fits. Sewing is no my thing I do much better with yarn & a hook :?

I can sew a little :roll: it's a bit tight but I got it figured out and I need some ribbon to put the harness ring on it.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

pfff i wouldn't even start on it  good luck :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I actually read the instructions and it explains it. I'm not much for instructions for things like this. Not reading instructions is why I couldn't get the blasted bobbin to wind correctly. The only thing I goofed on was I sewed the whole thing right sides together and left no opening to turn it :roll: What a doof I am sometimes I got it figured out now though :wink: It's actually fairly easy but I'm a doof when it comes to sewing. I'm a hooker at heart crocheting hooker that is :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that last sentence got me choking in my diet coke :lol: 

i'm def more a hooker too ,i can sew too ,but i always pierce my fingers as my nails are too long to hold a needle properly  

kisses nat


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:



> that last sentence got me choking in my diet coke :lol:
> 
> i'm def more a hooker too ,i can sew too ,but i always pierce my fingers as my nails are too long to hold a needle properly
> 
> kisses nat


 :lol: Kinda hard to hurt yourself with a crochet hook :lol: hopefully I'll get a picture of Bella in a harness outfit soon.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Awh your Bella looks a lot like my Bella. How old is she? Bella is just starting to get her coat.

Leslie


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

It does look a little snug :lol: but it is very pretty.

chiscrochetcrazy, do you have a pattern to crochet a sweater for chis?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Leslie Bella was 3 june 28th and your Bella is beauuuutiful  

Ms P Well that's something I need to do write up a pattern I kinda have a mish mosh sorta thing going on but I really need to type up an understandable pattern. I love making up my own crocheted sweater designs, and have plans to make many more but it's really hot here and will be for awhile.So it might be a bit before I make more.
I have thought of selling some sweaters or even getting some patterns published just don't know yet.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww thats great it looks fab


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Well here's another this one was meant for Bella sortof a night shirt thing but it fits Poco better but I don't think he likes the flowers  Now I do believe I know the exact size to make for both of them


----------



## harmony (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh this is so cute! I wish I could sew...I used to be able too, but recently I tried to follow a pattern to make my chis Halloween costumes (yeah I know...its silly, but they were cute) and it completely backfired on me. 

I think I'll stick to being a hooker too


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Alisha, 

I tried many times to get that pattern to work.... and then somebody on her told us that you need to save the pattern to your computer and then open it in a photo software and then print it... for some reason it isn't right sized right when you print it from the internet... 


good luck... IT looks nice love the color...


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Gadget's Mom said:


> Alisha,
> 
> I tried many times to get that pattern to work.... and then somebody on her told us that you need to save the pattern to your computer and then open it in a photo software and then print it... for some reason it isn't right sized right when you print it from the internet...
> 
> ...


Thanks  after wasting some fabric I finally know what size to make both of them. So we'll see what I come up with soon. I'm still much better at crocheting but it's good to do something different sometimes.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

The TWO harnesses that I made using that free pattern are now, officially, too SMALL for my baby piglet! Reuben has already outgrown them in 3 weeks!!! He's really thriving...but my sewing machine actually has to be brought in for servicing!!! What's a girl to do???? :lol: 
Jill


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd have to get a hot glue gun and an old tshirt and see what I come up with


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

That pink material is really great.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Haa haa... Yes, it's too small on her. It's like Bella wearing a MUSCLE shirt except it looks really uncomfortable on her.


----------



## Teddy's Mummy! (Sep 21, 2005)

even tho its too small, it looks like you did a good job! :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

too cute.. great job.... I remember when I did my first one from that pattern.. It looked all funny and crooked... Since then I have learned to sew a straight line... ehhehhe It has only taken me 9 months...


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

ive dowloaded the prints and gona try to make the jankets any idea for the dress on that site looks to big for a chi lol
get back everyone

jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :albino:


----------

